# "Agnus Dei" for chamber choir (2008) LIVE performance



## Mantas Savickis

Hello everyone,

because today is the first of November, the Day of the Dead (and my and my mother's birthday) I would like to show you some religion music composed by myself. It's "Agnus Dei", composed in 2008 and performed by really great Lithuanian choir "Jauna Muzika". 




Say a few words what you think  Thank you

Regards
Mantas Savickis


----------



## Delicious Manager

Mantas - I enjoyed your symphonic piece a couple of weeks back and I enjoyed this as well. You are obviously a composer of considerable talent. You should send a demo of this piece to some of the excellent chamber choirs in the UK while you are here, including Polyphony, The Holst Singers (both of these conducted by Stephen Layton), the London Oriana Choir, the Finzi Singers, The Joyful Company of Singers and the BBC Singers.


----------



## Rasa

I finally had the time to listen to this fully.

I really enjoyed it. The allusions to renaissance polyphony created an interesting contrast with the dissoncances. The use of these dissonances, and especially the way you introduce the cadences mark an individual style applied to this piece, which for me is any pieces greatest quality: stylistic coherence.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Dude,

This is really a little masterpiece.
It shows mastering of melody, harmony and form, and what is even more important: musicality beyond the mere composing techniques not to speak of its homogenity, and consistency.

The athmosphere reminds me of the marvellous works of the Belgium composer and choir director Vic Nees.
He applies the same subtle dissonant language: refined, velvety, never unpleasant to the ear, never over-emotional, but yet allways touching.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, that was great. I like the contrast at measure 58.


----------



## cherrymansata

This post made my day. Other composers on this site looks like kids comparing with you (sorry everyone). And I see that you are only 24 years old. The language of your music has something unique. Yes, it's closely connected with Arvo Part's music style, but this style has something else, a new kind of taste. Very good performance by great choir.


----------

